# 6 week ultrasound with yolk sac but no fetal pole...



## kerfuffle

I just had a 6 week transvaginal ultrasound and the gestational sac measured 5 weeks 6 days. There was a yolk sac but no visible fetal pole. My pregnancy symptoms have really subsided in the past few days and I am worried something may be wrong. I am scheduled for a second ultrasound in 2 weeks. I am concerned this may indicate a blighted ovum... 

Thank you for any information or similar personal experiences!


----------



## kat2504

It may just be a few days too early to see the fetal pole. The fact that there was a yolk sac is an excellent sign as a true blighted ovum doesn't have a yolk sac I think. Also the gestational sac was a very good size for your dates. 
Until 7 weeks people often don't see what they expect and doing ultrasounds before that point is a common reason why people get so anxious. 
I think 2 weeks is too long to wait though. I think you should ask if they can repeat the ultrasound after one week, they should be able to give you a firm diagnosis at 7 weeks since the size of the sac shows your own dates are correct.
In the meantime try to think positive. Lots of people don't see the baby at that stage.


----------



## kerfuffle

Kat2504,
Thanks for your words of encouragement! I have found such conflicting information online and really appreciate your message. I am trying to keep a positive attitude and am hoping the next two weeks will pass quickly (unless I can convince them to see me early). 
Thanks again!


----------



## luckybreak

I am in your shoes, I am at 5 weeks and 5 days today..we got sac, yolk but no pole :( so they told me it was just too early to see so I go see somebody in a few weeks. I am going to wait the 3 weeks they want me to wait that way we know for sure. I got my blood drawn yesterday if my hcg does not double I am going to be heartbroken :(


----------



## megangrohl

kerfuffle said:


> I just had a 6 week transvaginal ultrasound and the gestational sac measured 5 weeks 6 days. There was a yolk sac but no visible fetal pole. My pregnancy symptoms have really subsided in the past few days and I am worried something may be wrong. I am scheduled for a second ultrasound in 2 weeks. I am concerned this may indicate a blighted ovum...
> 
> Thank you for any information or similar personal experiences!

this is not a blighted ovum, you have a gestational sac with a yolk sac. it may just be too early to see. i had one at 5w6d and only saw the yolk sac. 2.5 weeks later there was a baby in there with a strong heartbeat. give it the 2 weeks and then you will know for sure. a blighted ovum is only true when there is a gestational sac and nothing else. ive had one of these, they suck and im 100% sure this is not what's going on. good luck and try to stay positive.


----------



## LisK

I had the same thing happen to me two weeks ago. I went in at 5+5 and they saw a gestational sac and yolk sac but no fetal pole. My symptoms had subsided and I was panicked. Then a few days later MS kicked in and I have been feeling sooo sick. I go in tomorrow for my repeat scan and I'm crossing my fingers that I see baby!

Apparently it's very common to not see a fetal pole that early. Of course I am still freaked out about it though! Here's a threat about it that helped me: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/636048-5w5d-first-scan-sac-yolk-no-visible-embryo-normal.html


----------



## kat2504

Really I am astounded at the amount of people who are having these very early scans before 6 weeks without being warned that the baby is often not going to be visible yet. Over here nowhere will scan you before 6 weeks unless they reckon the pregnancy is ectopic. 
My advice to all women on here is to not get scans until you have passed 6 weeks. I would say 8 weeks really if there is no bleeding. But it is totally totally normal not to see the fetal pole or the heartbeat before 6 weeks.


----------



## megangrohl

I had mine at the ER due to brown sptting. Normally I would not have had one but they wanted to do one to check.


----------



## kerfuffle

My early ultrasound was ordered due to a possible ectopic pregnancy. In the future I think I may refuse/delay an early scan if at all possible! 

Luckybreak and Lisk- Best wishes for your upcoming scans, may we all hear positive results and a heartbeat soon!

Megangrohl- Congratulations on your recent scan! Hearing your similar situation is very encouraging


----------



## megangrohl

Thanks! I was scared the scan would be all bad news but nope it was all great news. And I am 10 weeks on thursday. Just try to stay optimistic and know that you do not have a blighted ovum. Good luck!


----------



## whispernikki

i had a scan at 5+5 and all they saw was a yolk sac...they said that was normal and in the right place and very happy, i have a 7 week scan on the 26th hoping to see a h/b :) x


----------



## tkeith8109

Same thing happened to me. I was 5.4 wks with my first and they didn't see a fetal pole, two weeks later strong as ever and now have the best daughter! The average time for someone to see a fetal pole is around 6 weeks and can take up to almost 7 weeks to finally see it. Good luck, but I think you'll be fine. I know how hard it is to wait that two weeks.


----------



## filipenko32

I don't think you can see the pole until 6 weeks + and even then some people don't see until 7 weeks. From what i've read a good average for seeing the heartbeat is about 6.4 / 6.5 but I'm certainly no expert. Your scan results sound good to me!


----------



## RoseyCheeks

Hi huni, the fact there is a yolk that is very promising! As that's what feeds the baby til the placenta takes over at around 7 weeks xxx fingers crossed for u babes xxx


----------



## LisK

kerfuffle - had my repeat scan today and saw baby + heartbeat! The ultrasound tech confirmed that only seeing a yolk sac is normal at 5-6 weeks. I know how excruciating waiting two weeks is, but I'm confident that you'll see baby when you have your repeat scan!


----------



## kerfuffle

LisK said:


> kerfuffle - had my repeat scan today and saw baby + heartbeat! The ultrasound tech confirmed that only seeing a yolk sac is normal at 5-6 weeks. I know how excruciating waiting two weeks is, but I'm confident that you'll see baby when you have your repeat scan!

LisK, Congratulations on your scan! I really appreciate your update. Best wishes for a happy and healthy pregnancy! 

Ladies, I really appreciate all of your positive messages and thoughts. You have all helped me realize this is perfectly normal and I am looking forward to my next scan


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations Lisk!


----------

